# Mathew's Helim review



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Someone sent me a private message asking how much the bow was set at. I said it in the review, however it is 29" and 70lbs. Thanks for the question. :wink:


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the review Jason. Great bow Mathews came out with this year just might end up being my favorite hunting bow to date. Very forgiving, balanced well, light weight for those pack in hunts and shoots amazing with that short of an ATA. 

What part of Colorado you from ? Looks like I might be relocating this year to Colorado if all goes well.


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

I live in Colorado Springs. Shoot me a PM if and when you come!


----------

